# Shooting Guard



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Anyone wanna explain what Kiki is doing? We need a shooting guard, or at least a serviceable backup. Voshon is good for putting up bunches of points here and there. He is extremely streaky, doesn't play defense, *doesn't* pass, and really doesn't hustle. Not that he isn't good at times, because he is. But he is completely one-dimensional, and I wonder what Kiki's remedy to that is at this point. Anyone know?


----------



## ChitwoodStyle (Oct 9, 2003)

I personally think you need a real shooter who can just stand and shoot. He could be as slow as molasses (sp?) but as long as he could get off a quick shot he would be ok.
A shooter who stood outside along with slashers Miller and Anthony and KMart down low would get open shots or another good player would get a one on one oppertunity.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ChitwoodStyle</b>!
> I personally think you need a real shooter who can just stand and shoot. He could be as slow as molasses (sp?) but as long as he could get off a quick shot he would be ok.
> A shooter who stood outside along with slashers Miller and Anthony and KMart down low would get open shots or another good player would get a one on one oppertunity.


Supposedly, that's what Voshon is but he's so streaky that it's hard to count on him. If the Nuggets would just give Skita a chance he could definitely be that outside threat, but they gotta give him the chance first. I personally would've preferred for us to hold off on KMart this year and try to land Allen next year.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Im the only one on the boards looking up these trades. I agree. But other than a few deals I suggested...like the Mobley one....you would have to trade Andre Miller along with Lenard and Skita to make the trade work. Example being for Vince Carter. Bonzi Wells would be available I think for Skita and Lenard. But he really isnt much of a three point shooter. So youd have to deal Miller for Terry. 

If you arent interested in Mobley ( I happen to be) then there is the possibility you might have to send Andre Miller along in a deal (because you arent sending anyone else like say Nene for instance). I proposed Miller Skita and Lenard. For Mike Miller and Jason Williams. Lots of the trades got mixed reviews. The easiest thing to do is trade for Mobley (sending Skita and Lenard) because Mobley will not excerise his option with the Magic or resign with them. Thats why the Magic do the deal. There are team options on Skita and Lenard.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>nbanoitall</b>!
> Im the only one on the boards looking up these trades. I agree. But other than a few deals I suggested...like the Mobley one....you would have to trade Andre Miller along with Lenard and Skita to make the trade work. Example being for Vince Carter. Bonzi Wells would be available I think for Skita and Lenard. But he really isnt much of a three point shooter. So youd have to deal Miller for Terry.
> 
> If you arent interested in Mobley ( I happen to be) then there is the possibility you might have to send Andre Miller along in a deal (because you arent sending anyone else like say Nene for instance). I proposed Miller Skita and Lenard. For Mike Miller and Jason Williams. Lots of the trades got mixed reviews. The easiest thing to do is trade for Mobley (sending Skita and Lenard) because Mobley will not excerise his option with the Magic or resign with them. Thats why the Magic do the deal. There are team options on Skita and Lenard.


I would actually be interested in Mobley if we didn't have to give up Miller. That would set us back a lot, even though I wasn't exactly sold on Miller last year. Bonzi would be nice but adding him would be pretty redundant, as he and Carmelo have a similiar game. 

Honestly, I think Skita might be part of the answer to all this. If he is given a *chance* he could prolly solve a lot of our outside scoring woes, and then some. But he hasn't received that chance yet. We'll see if that changes this season. 

I also feel like we lost all our trade leverage in the KMart deal (didn't we give up 3 first rounders?). It just didn't make sense to me. Nene isn't going anywhere, Miller prolly isn't going anywhere, Carmelo isn't, Camby isn't, Kmart isn't, and Boykins prolly isn't either. So what do we have to trade? Skita, and that's about it. On top of that, the KMart trade also robbed us of our cap space and with Nene and Carmelo due for big contracts, we won't be signing a major shooting guard anytime soon. The only possibility now is through the draft which takes time and luck. I really don't like the way Kiki handled this situation.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

well rodney basically what I just said is the nuggets can get mobley and keep Andre Miller

Skita and Lenard for Mobley. That is the trade I proposed. Mobley has a player option next summer. No matter what he will be leaving so Orlando would shop him now. Skita and Lenard have team options so they can excerise them. Thats why Orlando would do that. Plus they have stevenson who can rotate with lenard. not to mention they need a young 7'0 forward with potiental. he had a good summer league. He will preform better (skita) thats not the question. I just dont see him being more than a roleplayer. But I dont want to debate that.

The Mobley trade. Well I posted it and nobody seemed to care. It would be a significant talent upgrade for Denver. And I am in favor of it. orlando signed stevenson so they might as well let him compete to start with lenard. plus orlando's frontcourt is weak. Skita would be welcome by orlando. Or memphis for that matter. Theyd love to add to their rotation. They like it deep :laugh:


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Well Vince just went public with his request...he wants the hell out of there. So i will remind people this works

Vince and placio
for 
Skita Miller and Lenard obviously Toronto would want a pick as well


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>nbanoitall</b>!
> Well Vince just went public with his request...he wants the hell out of there. So i will remind people this works
> 
> Vince and placio
> ...


It would take a lot more than that. If Vince leaves, the fans leave. They gotta get a star or superstar in return.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> 
> 
> It would take a lot more than that. If Vince leaves, the fans leave. They gotta get a star or superstar in return.


and my position is that wont happen. Unless its for say Ray Allen who walks next summer anyways. If they could trade for a superstar they already would have done it. But thats beside the point. Mobley would make a nice shooting guard. Kiki would have all year to work on an extension with Mobley's agent. So we wouldnt even have to worry about him on the market next summer.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

What about a Skita+2nd round pick for Cabarkapa and Jacobsen?


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Zuca</b>!
> What about a Skita+2nd round pick for Cabarkapa and Jacobsen?


i know Jacobsen's name has been thrown around a lot. Preferably Id rather just keep Skita and sign Rodney "Gangster" White. I just dont see much of a reason for doing a trade unless it increases our talent at starting shooting guard.

Getting Mobley would do that. Jacobsen is a reserve. In Phoenix and would be if he came to Denver. And quite frankly Id rather have White.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>nbanoitall</b>!
> 
> 
> i know Jacobsen's name has been thrown around a lot. Preferably Id rather just keep Skita and sign Rodney "Gangster" White. I just dont see much of a reason for doing a trade unless it increases our talent at starting shooting guard.
> ...


He's not Rodney "gangster" White. He made a very stupid mistake. I'm sure you've made a few stupid mistakes in your life too. 


Anyway, if we're going to get rid of Skita regardless (which it looks like Kiki has been trying to do), I'd jump at Cabarkapa and Jacobsen for Skita and 2nd rounder. Cabarkapa will be a fine player and Jacobsen can fill it up from the outside.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> 
> 
> He's not Rodney "gangster" White. He made a very stupid mistake. I'm sure you've made a few stupid mistakes in your life too.
> ...


im not much of a skita fan. But i dont want to get rid of him just to be rid of him. Denver wont do this trade because if they wanted they could have had Jon Barry for another year.

As far as Rodney White goes. I'm not holding anything against him. And ive never discharged a firearm in public. **** happens someone could have been hurt. But i'm not too concerned about it. As soon as he starts filling up the stat sheet next year. Ill call him something else.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> 
> 
> He's not Rodney "gangster" White. He made a very stupid mistake. I'm sure you've made a few stupid mistakes in your life too.
> ...




You guys don't like Voshon Lenard, so you want Casey Jacobsen? 




Lenard probably better than anything you can get without giving up something even semi-valuable in return. He's a streaky shooter, but I think he scored 30+ points like 5-6 times during the regular season. That's pretty darn good. With more of an offense-oriented PF in the lineup, Lenard shouldn't be too bad of a player. He's not great, but I wouldn't say he sucked either.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> 
> You guys don't like Voshon Lenard, so you want Casey Jacobsen?


exactly. jacobsen is bench. barry could have been bench would have signed at the min. if its not for a talent upgrade. Like say Mobley. I'm not really interested in it.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

id say lucious harris would be a great backup at shooting guard. he can hit a J from anywhere and whenever you need it. and hes a decent defender too. And hes played with Kenyon, so it'd be like a reunion sorta.


----------

